# New Sig



## bnwchbammer (May 27, 2010)

So that's my new sig.
I wrote a blog introducing it, but I figured I'd come here for some more impressions.
I still may add/remove stuff from it.
So basically all I did was crop out the girl and add a background.
There's a bit of a gradient flowing in the background, but it's hard to notice.
So any suggestions?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Well, make the gradient more obvious, it will look more professional


----------



## chA1nBull3t (May 27, 2010)

The only thing that bugs me a little is the text. Maybe use something more simple to match the overall simplistic/professional look of the sig ^^.
Also, place it closer to the focal and make it smaller while not being too noticeable at the same time. 
Keep up the good work :].


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jun 19, 2010)

I know where this is from


----------



## alidsl (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't think you should be proud of being the (un)official Gbatemp hentai fan


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jun 19, 2010)

It's not Hentai, it's Doujinshi


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> So that's my new sig.
> I wrote a blog introducing it, but I figured I'd come here for some more impressions.
> I still may add/remove stuff from it.
> So basically all I did was crop out the girl and add a background.
> ...


you got the balance just right. A bit more, and it would have been perverse


----------

